# Northstar Elite Taper Just around the corner!!!



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Northstar's new Elite taper is almost here! I had the pleasure and honor of test driving the prototype, and it was glassy smooth! Spot on precision quick clean cap requires no rubber seal. Metal to metal precision! :thumbup: 
They have also made some next level modifications to the drive train that reduce drag on a taper that has very little drag in the first place! One of which has never been seen on an automatic taper to my knowledge. (Reinventing the wheel isn't a bad idea if you can make it better!) They also took an already sharp color scheme and made it sharper! 

Northstar, you boys (and gals) have outdone yourselves ay!?! 

Feel free to contact me about picking one up!

Thanks!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Got any pics? Does the head detach? I love this feature on my Blue Line.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Doesn't have a detachable head. It has a lid that comes off very easily to clean the cable drum compartment. I have a few pics, I want to take some better pics when it comes in.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

How much will. They be


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Very anxious to see this 1 as well. I love these new Northstar tools. My flat box handle is the bomb.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Sweendog87 said:


> How much will. They be


I should know for sure here shortly.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

37chambers said:


> Very anxious to see this 1 as well. I love these new Northstar tools. My flat box handle is the bomb.


I'll try and get you some pics Monday.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Just saw a few pics of the new NS elite taper. Man that thing is sexy!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Sweendog87 said:


> How much will. They be


About $100 more than standard automatic tapers.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

fr8train said:


> Just saw a few pics of the new NS elite taper. Man that thing is sexy!


Let me know if you want one!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll trade, 2 drywall master tapers, a drywall master pump w/ gooseneck and box filler. 

Both tapers work just fine, one is a king taper.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

fr8train said:


> I'll trade, 2 drywall master tapers, a drywall master pump w/ gooseneck and box filler.
> 
> Both tapers work just fine, one is a king taper.


It's that nice huh? It's killing me here. Were are the pics! And what's the price tag?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

37chambers said:


> It's that nice huh? It's killing me here. Were are the pics! And what's the price tag?


I posted price. Personal message me for your price! I have one coming in Monday, I will showcase the upgrades.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

37chambers said:


> It's that nice huh? It's killing me here. Were are the pics! And what's the price tag?


Personal message me your email and I will get you pictures


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i want the see the pictures


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

*Introducing the Northstar elite Taper!*






















Quick clean split-cap has a simple thumb screw that doesn't fall out. No screwdriver needed! The cap is wedged securely to the head, preventing the seepage seen on other Manufacturers. :whistling2: Also the top green plate, stays intact preserving the integrity of the head, and further eliminating potential leaks! :thumbup: The brackets and cap are precisely machined to overlap, and keep mud where it is supposed to be!







(No rubber seal, or gobs of silicone required! :whistling2

Also included in this upgrade is a new stainless bracket that isolates the creaser chain, also eliminating drag.










CNC one piece billet aluminum drive wheel makes for a perfectly centered drum, removing wobble and eliminating drag! 

Also, no old stinky mud from 6 years ago hiding out in the wheel drum of your taper! :thumbup:

Wheel plates can now be rotated or replaced without removing the drive wheel! Simply loosen the two screws where the plates meet, and remove the two center screws per plate!


















When the quick release spool retainer is in the open position, the trigger mechanism pins the spool to the taper, making for a quick and convenient tape roll change!



















Much more to be said, but hope this give an idea of what is to come. All updates are patent pending.

Spoke with Northstar today, looks like a couple weeks yet as they wait on production quantities, but quality takes time...

Hit me up to get one fresh off the press!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks awesome :thumbup:. Almost a shame to get it dirty.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

gazman said:


> That looks awesome :thumbup:. Almost a shame to get it dirty.


Haha, you won't mind getting it dirty once you run it!


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm in, just need to get it shipped to Scotland


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Excuse me ill brb. Getting the mop to clean the drool off the floor by my computer desk. Damn that's a nice looking machine.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> I'm in, just need to get it shipped to Scotland


Waiting to hear back on freight cost for you


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*video*

How about some video of it in action? from fill to running a room?? that would be nice!!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=7418
Thus guys wants to know about great Lakes anyone here have some input for him


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

spacklinfool said:


> How about some video of it in action? from fill to running a room?? that would be nice!!


Might be able to do that... Maybe a walk through of the updates??? A little hesitant as the camera always adds 10lbs! Haha!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Might be able to do that... Maybe a walk through of the updates??? A little hesitant as the camera always adds 10lbs! Haha!


I like your camera, mine adds 20.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

The taper looks super sweet. If I wasn't changing careers I would def get one.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Might be able to do that... Maybe a walk through of the updates??? A little hesitant as the camera always adds 10lbs! Haha!


wear black clothes loose


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Waiting to hear back on freight cost for you


What was the freight costs?
And can u get past our government?
Thinking of a new gun that's why I am asking! Not that I need 1 I already have 3!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

VANMAN said:


> What was the freight costs?
> And can u get past our government?
> Thinking of a new gun that's why I am asking! Not that I need 1 I already have 3!


Where are you again?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Where are you again?


Scotland!:thumbsup:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Gypsum Tools in the UK is a NorthStar dealer.


----------



## Tigahshark (Jan 8, 2015)

How much for the northstar Elite taper, roller, 2" glazer and handles with pump and goose neck with shipping to Hawaii 96720 , thanks


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Tigahshark said:


> How much for the northstar Elite taper, roller, 2" glazer and handles with pump and goose neck with shipping to Hawaii 96720 , thanks


My cell is 269-625-8935 I can get you pricing


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Tigahshark said:


> How much for the northstar Elite taper, roller, 2" glazer and handles with pump and goose neck with shipping to Hawaii 96720 , thanks


Would you like straight or extendable handles?


----------



## Tigahshark (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello all I just wanted to take the time to say that I am VERY pleased with the buying experience with Tony at Greatlakestools and Mark at northstar. I bought a set of Northstar tools with the Elite taper and although i have not used it yet (I just got it like 2 hours ago) i can tell by holding them and looking at the tools that it is made very well and has nice smooth actions (been a tapetech user for 13 years).

I received the tools FAST, i mean if you look at the post above this one i was in the inquiring stage and now I have received them in less than 2 weeks and thats from Canada to Hawaii, would DEFINITELY do business again with Tony at Greatlakestools and buy more great products made from Mark at Northstar. Again Mahalo to you both!


----------

